# [Jun 22, 2012] Skatopia's Bowl Bash XVII (Rutland, OH)



## Matt Derrick (Jun 9, 2012)

17th Bowl Bash 2012. The Mayans have spoken. You have 6 months till the end of existence. Enjoy the last 6 months of your life & come celebrate skateboarding with us at SKATOPIA to start the countdown to the END!

Start: June 22, 2012 End: June 23, 2012 Venue: Skatopia Phone: 740-742-3169 Address:
Google Map 34961 Hutton Rd, Rutland, OH, United States, 45775

skatopia.org!!!


----------



## menu (Jun 9, 2012)

fuuucck. Im gonna miss it again this year. god damn it


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 10, 2012)

menu said:


> fuuucck. Im gonna miss it again this year. god damn it


 
i know.


----------



## winnie (Aug 20, 2012)

me and some friends from maine are thinkin about goin next summer


----------

